# Best Cheap Rubber Stable Mats....



## icestationzebra (17 August 2009)

Any recommendations?  

Many thanks


----------



## Devon_chick (17 August 2009)

we use cow mats as the horse ones are exactly the same only twice the price, this is only because it says equestrian on it!!


----------



## icestationzebra (17 August 2009)

Ah!  Have no problem at all having cow mats!!  Where did you get them from?

Thanks


----------



## ExRacers (17 August 2009)

Ditto the cow mats! Had mine for about 10 years now with no problems at all.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Got them delivered from www.cowcomfort.co.uk


----------



## glitterfuzz (17 August 2009)

We get ours from Burton Rubber in Burton on Trent - again cheaper as they do not mention horses!!!  Exactly the same as one marketed for stables though

http://www.burtonrubberco.com/


----------



## icestationzebra (17 August 2009)

Thanks GF - that's a great tip!  Don't suppose you have any photos do you?


----------



## icestationzebra (17 August 2009)

I'll take a look - thank you!


----------



## lucym (18 August 2009)

we use cow mats, 6x4 ft, lightweight enough for one person to carry, about £35 a mat
we got them from the local farm supply shop,  dont know what make they are, sorry, but certainly very hardwearing and value for money


----------

